# a  good bread machine



## capnbo (Aug 25, 2012)

I am researching the best bread machine that is automatic but has a manual setting for removing the recipe after kneading if desired for cooking on the kamado or oven. Thanks for your recommendations or comments.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 25, 2012)

The best, ay?

I've never owned one , but the consensus on some other forums for several years has been that the Zojirushi machines are the best.
There are several models.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop...-bakery-supreme-bread-machine-stainless-steel


HTH

~Martin


----------



## capnbo (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Martin. Same feedback on another forum and web reviews.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got an Oster, with the features you describe. I got it from my Mom for Christmas 10 or so years ago, so I didn't shop for it on my own. It's gotten a lot of use over the years and is still working great. I use the dough only mode a lot, for pizza dough, rolls, bread bowls and even traditional loaves baked in the oven. I wouldn't have one without that feature.


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 17, 2012)

I use mine just for mixing on the dough setting. Then bread is baked in what ever shape I choose, in the oven.

 Found my bread machine at the goodwill store. Still brand new in the box for $10.00. Although it was about 8 years old. West bend brand. CF


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

My son bought me one years ago - Welbilt. I only use the dough cycle.


----------



## badbob (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife had a Panasonic that just died after 20+ years. She bought another one (same brand) and likes it. Also, it was a lot cheaper this go round.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

If all you want to do is mix and knead it, why not use your food processor?  Here is a link to the best bread site on the net 

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/5795/making-dough-food-processor

We use our KitchenAid Pro to mix and knead too 

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/22772/using-mixer-knead-dough


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

I make bread alot and have never owned a bread machine but thats not to say that they are not a good thing. But every yard sale that I go to has one forsale...


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 17, 2012)

Roller you are right about the yard sales. Most bread machines are used very Little. If mine ever brakes I wont get another one. Just be using my mixer. I do like the easy clean up with the bread machine. CF


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have made bread from scatch and with a machine before. I put my bread machine in a yard sale the wife had last week.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2012)

I been making Bread by hand since I was a kid. Know, I will use my Kitchen Aid to do the heavy lifting and finish by hand. Good bread has to be Felt to be right. Flour and how it reacts with Water changes from day to day. Flour used on a humid or rainy day requires less water that Flour that is very dry. There is no way a Machine can sense this. I have had bread from machines and it is OK for a basic White Bread but anything else can not compare to Hand Made...JJ


----------

